# water breaks is there always a lot of water



## babymagic1

hi what and how do you now when your waters go is it clear eect......and is there a big gush with lots of water .....is there any pain? just wanting to now what happens ?


----------



## superbecks

Your waters don't always go prior to labour but it should be clear. It can be a big gush but can also be small trickles. It isn't painful x


----------



## bbforme

I never felt pain (or anything at all), I just heard a pop sound and buckets of liquid came pouring out. No doubt what it was!


----------



## Caezzybe

My waters went just after my contractions started properly and a little bit came out with each contraction for a few hours (can't remember how many exactly, I had an 8 hour labour). Maternity pads were enough to stop there being a mess. I thought that was normal (waters going fairly early on), but apparently most women's waters break just before the baby is born.

There was no pain with the loss of water and it was clear with a slight pink colour (which is common).

If you're worried about them going with a bang, you can either get maternity bed mats or use something like Huggies Drynights sheets, more commonly used for kids who have bedwetting issues. That's what I had on my bed under the bottom sheet for the last 4 weeks and also some in the car to cover the seats and a couple spare to throw on the sofa while I was in labour.


----------



## teal

I felt a popping sensation. My waters didn't gush because they were a thick meconium, the few drops were a dark yellow colour and the rest was a dark green sludge :sick:


----------



## cherryglitter

when my waters went with jake i was led down. 
i felt like a pop internally and i didnt think anything of it as i was so tired!
then i was like ooooh i wonder if that was my waters. 

so i stood up and guuuush! luckily i had a maternity pad on :haha: there was no pain or anything, it just felt like a really heavy period (that kind of sensation anyway)

and they're really clear with slight bits of blood and mucous. (mine were anyway. 

good luck :flower:


----------



## GingerNut

My waters were broken by a doctor; it was a trickle, as if I was wetting myself. There were a few people standing watching and it was the only part of labour I found embarrassing!


----------



## aj11

it took me two days to figure out that my waters had broke. i was 37+5 when i started to have leaking when i stood up and walked. i was still working full time, and everyone kept telling me it was normal to leak more at the very end of pregnancy...but by the end of the second day i just knew it wasn't right! went to the birthing center, they checked my cervix and took a sample to look at on a slide--before i knew it i was being induced at 38 weeks!


----------



## CJane

Mine didn't go at all by themselves, the doctors did it when I was 10cm and ready to push. 
There was a gush (couldn't see how much as was lying on bed) and due to meconium they were green-y black-y. 

Apparently it is quite common for waters not to go by themselves until in established labour (i.e in hospital) :shrug: I didn't know that.

Also your hind waters can go before your fore waters, which is much less but can be confusing as to whether they have broken or not - happened to me, doctors thought they had seen my waters break but when they checked my waters were still bulging there, so had been hind waters earlier.

Hope that helps


----------



## AimeeM

With my first son I had no water at all really, with my second it was gushing and gushing. They popped them in labour. For me it was a very pink colour.


----------



## ClairHawkins

mine was a pink colour too, my last baby no6 was the first time my waters broke before established labour. Boy was i shocked there was loads and it just kept coming lol It was a great start to labour tho as I kept giggling at the look on my husbands face:haha:


----------



## xxEMZxx

Mine went before I had any contractions and for me there was no doubting what it was, there was a massive gush so I sat up in bed and it just wouldn't stop coming out, all clear fluid. I was still leaking by the time I got to the hospital to be checked over!!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Two kids later, and I STILL don't know the answers to any of these :rofl: My daughter's waters started coming out intact!! They did pop, but I was in the birthing pool so didn't really notice! My son's, they popped in the birthing pool too, right before he arrived.


----------



## chuck

With DS1 I had AROM and there was bloody gallons of it! Loads came out when it was done and it kept runnign out for ages as I was walking around.

With DS2 they went naturally when I was 9 maybe 10cm on the living room floor - I was leaning over the sofa and boy did they go...they full on burst! My whole body jerked and again bloody gallons of it! 

LOL


----------



## Loui1001

My waters were broken when I was induced, it was just a trickle instead of a gush, a bit like I was wetting myself and couldn't stop :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

My waters broke on their own it was kind of a big gush, enough to fill a pad (was wearing a sanitary pad because I was bleeding from the bloody show), and while on the way to the hospital, more would squirt out every now and then, mostly when DH drove over bumps


----------



## fidget

my waters broke whilst i was washing up. i just felt a small trickle like i'd peed and it was pink. wasn't entirely convinced it was my waters but everytime i walked around or was active, it kept happening. it wasn't until i took the dog for a walk and was soaked through my pad with pink water i figured it was my waters. was booked for induction... then it stopped and i was frightened it really was pee and i'd be told off, so i went to bed. got up. and the rest of my fluid all poured out lol


----------



## babymagic1

Ok thank you every one well I know now my waters have broke as doc examened me and said they have broke but I am still not in labour yet so waiting for labour to start if it Dow not start in its own then they are going to start me of on Sunday I am 36 weeks now dis anyone now what I can do to help the labour along ??


----------

